# Best Bx/Mc cable cutter



## Chevyman30571

I use the greenlee flex splitter which i have used for years. But some of the guys at work have been telling me to try the ideal sir nickless cutter. Anyone use this tool yet??


----------



## BryanMD

The ideal tool is a knockoff to the (Seatek) "roto-split" brand.


----------



## Chevyman30571

Thats not the one i am talking about. Its called the ideal sir nickless bs/mc cutter. Looks more like my greenlee just wanted to know if it was better.


----------



## PhatElvis

I like tin snips, the are cheap and already in the tool bag.


----------



## Celtic

http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=35-782



> Unlike conventional rotary cutters that have straight cutting trays, IDEAL engineered Sir Nickless™ with a unique curved tray that improves cutting performance by forcing wires to lie tight against the bottom wall of the cable and safely away from the top-positioned cutting blade. In addition, an Auto Cam Lock allows Sir Nickless to cut small diameter flex cable such as Southwire MCap without the use of awkward plastic shims.


http://www.utilityproducts.com/display_article/351099/129/none/none/PrdHi/IDEAL-Appoints-Sir-Nickless%E2%84%A2-as-Electrical-Industry%27s-Best-Solution-for-Cutting-Armored-Cabl


I dunno ???

I know I do like this tool:









Klien 1104

If you were to use the 1104's everyday, you would trim the cables just as quick - if not quicker - than a Roto-split tool.

The 1104's have a built in #12 stripper and can also reshape the end of the AC/MC in the event it becomes "egged".

...also does a bang up job of cutting material as thick as 1/4" x 1"1 1/4" fender washer thickness.

The best part?
It's small enough to fit in just about any tool pouch, pocket, etc w/o the need for a hammer holder to keep it secure.


----------



## Speedy Petey

I have both the Greenlee (exact same as the IDeal) and the Seatek (same model as the image above). I like the Seatek better hands down. 

I'll also argue that anyone can bend, snip, and re-shape MC/BX as fast with a snips or 1104 as we can with a Rotosplit. 
I don't care if it is bigger. Besides, who carries a tin snips around in their pouch all the time? A Roto is not much bigger and fits fine in a pouch or bag.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Celtic

When roughing in apartment/condo type units, I'll use the Roto ~ why?
Most times [it seems] the rough is done in the winter, the bulkiness of the Roto is actually a benefit.

When trimming the units, the 1104's - why?
With only a few tails to be trimmed [UC lights, WH, AHU, etc], I prefer the compact size.

In a pinch, I've also used wire strippers to trim back the armor on AC/MC.


----------



## electricalperson

i use my klein 30 inch bolt cutters to cut that old steel armor BX cable. its easier for me. sometimes i cant get enough slack and i dont feel like busting my ass using my linesmens


----------



## brian john

electricalperson said:


> i use my klein 30 inch bolt cutters to cut that old steel armor BX cable. its easier for me. sometimes i cant get enough slack and i dont feel like busting my ass using my linesmens


 
I was always a tin snip guy (actually avaition snips).


----------



## seo

I haven't tried the 1104's on mc cable interesting. I've always used a roto cutter.


----------



## JohnJ0906

seo said:


> I haven't tried the 1104's on mc cable interesting. I've always used a roto cutter.


I use them on MC that is too large for rotosplits.

FWIW, I use the Greenlee rotos, work OK for me.


----------



## Celtic

brian john said:


> I was always a tin snip guy (actually avaition snips).


I worked with a guy who used tin snips...it looked like "Edward Scissor Hands" came to work ~ :laughing:


----------



## walkerj

Speedy Petey said:


> I have both the Greenlee (exact same as the IDeal) and the Seatek (same model as the image above). I like the Seatek better hands down.
> 
> I'll also argue that anyone can bend, snip, and re-shape MC/BX as fast with a snips or 1104 as we can with a Rotosplit.
> I don't care if it is bigger. Besides, who carries a tin snips around in their pouch all the time? A Roto is not much bigger and fits fine in a pouch or bag.
> Just my opinion.


 
I agree 200% with these statements


----------



## brian john

walkerj said:


> I agree 200% with these statements


I do not disagree with using a roto split it is just when I started everyone used a hacksaw or tin snips. I was proficient either way and never switched over because when the roto came on the market I was doing other types of work.


----------



## tkb

I like the Klien 1104 and started in the trade using a hacksaw.


----------



## user4818

Way, way back I bought my first rotary MC cable cutter. It was the Greenlee variety. I promptly returned it and bought the Seatek version. I've been using the Seatek model ever since.


----------



## MDShunk

I have Greenlee's and Seatek's, and really don't have a preference. What do you guys not like, specifically, about the Greenlee? The Seatek has a "pin" that holds the cable while you cut it, and the Greenlee has that little flap that lets you slide the cable only one way. That's the only difference that I can tell.


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> I have Greenlee's and Seatek's, and really don't have a preference. What do you guys not like, specifically, about the Greenlee? The Seatek has a "pin" that holds the cable while you cut it, and the Greenlee has that little flap that lets you slide the cable only one way. That's the only difference that I can tell.


That's just it...I'm not really fond of the flap mechanism. It just felt awkward to use. Then again, I haven't touched a Greenlee one in ages, so maybe this is just my imagination. Then again, maybe not. By my field observations, I'd say the Seatek vastly outnumbers the Greenlee.


----------



## BryanMD

I like that little pin thing and the levering handle to grip the mc and the physical feel of the (smoother) roto-split; not as bulky.


----------



## yamahagrizzly

I use roto splits. I have used both and I like the feel and control of the roto's over greenlee


----------



## slowforthecones

does anyone know where i can get a 1/2" roto zip?


----------



## tkb

Peter D said:


> *Way, way back* I bought my first rotary MC cable cutter. It was the Greenlee variety. I promptly returned it and bought the Seatek version. I've been using the Seatek model ever since.


What do you mean way way back, i thought you were only 15... right?


----------



## electricalperson

if i strip MC i like to use my dikes. i only use my roto stripper if i need to strip old BX or cut greenfield and thats about it


----------



## user4818

tkb said:


> What do you mean way way back, i thought you were only 15... right?


Way back in 1896.


----------



## electricalperson

i own the greenlee strippers by the way and they work pretty good when i use them


----------



## Hidyusbeast

I prefer the roto-split compared to the greenlee version. The Greenlee version I have seems to just break blades. After using the roto-split I only use them or occasionally dikes.


----------



## KayJay

slowforthecones said:


> does anyone know where i can get a 1/2" roto zip?


I have the Roto-Flex from Seatek for 1/2" flexible metal conduit or 8/3 MC. It will also work on either 3/4" flexible metal conduit or 6/3 MC. It is exactly like the Roto-Split, only larger.

I bought it from Colonial Hardware in NY.
Here Is a link: 
http://www.blackbookoftools.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=7456


----------



## Chevyman30571

to be honest i love my greenlee. I just had to ask because other guys on the job said that i may like the sir nickless better. I guess i will try one of theirs.


----------



## fnfs2000

Cuts like butter. I've made countless thousands and thousands of cuts though cable over the years and it looks better than my old klein rabbit ears did after a few cuts of rubber jacketed copper cable.


----------



## electricalperson

fnfs2000 said:


> Cuts like butter. I've made countless thousands and thousands of cuts though cable over the years and it looks better than my old klein rabbit ears did after a few cuts of rubber jacketed copper cable.


do you own stock in knipex?

another question what are klein rabbit ears?


----------



## user4818

These are rabbit ears. 



Celtic said:


> Klien 1104


----------



## electricalperson

Peter D said:


> These are rabbit ears.


i see those at the store all the time. i keep telling myself i dont have a need for them but eventually im going to break


----------



## fnfs2000

Peter D said:


> These are rabbit ears.


These are what I have always seen called klein rabbit ears. They are incredibly hard to cut anything with and they wear quickly.


----------



## cdnelectrician

I like the "rabbit ears" mine have taken a beating over the years, I sharpened them up with a file and they still go. Those Knipex shears are pretty good though, I have the smaller version of those. I have never seen people use these roto-splits here, usually just a hacksaw or *****.


----------



## fnfs2000

cdnelectrician said:


> I like the "rabbit ears" mine have taken a beating over the years, I sharpened them up with a file and they still go. Those Knipex shears are pretty good though, I have the smaller version of those. I have never seen people use these roto-splits here, usually just a hacksaw or *****.



Those little ones are amazing too! Much shorter, half the weight and they'll still cut anything the kleins can with less effort.


----------



## slowforthecones

i picked up some 1/2" rotozips today.


----------



## cdnelectrician

fnfs2000 said:


> Those little ones are amazing too! Much shorter, half the weight and they'll still cut anything the kleins can with less effort.


 
Yea I have cut 10/3 TEK, 10/3 BX and lots of #3 RW90 with the little Knipex ones, I must say they are worth the $50.00! The Kleins still have a place in my bag though, can't retire them they have sentimental value haha:thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick

fnfs2000 said:


> These are what I have always seen called klein rabbit ears. They are incredibly hard to cut anything with and they wear quickly.


Maybe you used a pair of GB's or Sperry's but the Klein's work great, you just have to know how to use them on bigger wires. They're not for cutting nails, they're for cutting wire.


----------



## MDShunk

gilbequick said:


> Maybe you used a pair of GB's or Sperry's but the Klein's work great, you just have to know how to use them on bigger wires. They're not for cutting nails, they're for cutting wire.


I have a pair of Greenlee 727, which are pretty much the identical tool. Other than a knick from cutting ACSR accidentally, they're fine. I'm a wuss nowadays anyhow, so for anything that will require any effort I use the ratchet cutters.


----------



## Dembones

Lennox made a roto-zip similar to the Seatek that is very handy, took out the adjustment screw and operate by feel. Lost it on the last job I was on, now I'm useless


----------



## JohnJ0906

MDShunk said:


> I'm a wuss nowadays anyhow, so for anything that will require any effort I use the ratchet cutters.


Same here. :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller

I have a few Seateks and a Greenlee or two in the truck but personally I use the 1104's most often.


----------



## Bruce H.

Inspectors don't like 'snips', tell us to use rotary cutters (don't mess up the shape of the casing). 

The new ideal roto tool works on the new small diameter mc being sold now without using any shims or adjustments - just easier to have one tool for all types of armored cable.


----------



## electricalperson

how can an inspector tell you what tool to use? i nicked wires using rotostrippers


----------



## BP_redbear

Nicked insulation. That's what I dislike about the rotary cutters. 
I give a quick visual check of the conductor insulation right at the cut, as I insert the anti-short bushing. 
Anyone else do this, too?
(I own and use a Seatek Roto Split). It looks like an older model, it doesn't have a thumb screw adjustment right at the squeeze handle. There is a stop adjustment between the handles, but it is difficult to reach and takes a small wrench). Once it is adjusted for 12-2MC or 12-3MC it doesn't nick, but I still check, as a habit.

I believe after I first got them, I was cutting a lot of #10 MC, and when i went to cut some #12, it cut too deep. 

Those IDEAL rotary cutters with the curved groove claim to force the wires to the opposite side of the cable than the blade. Sounds good. 
Is it effective and consistent?


----------



## gilbequick

You can take those cheap chinese pieces of crap and bend over.


----------



## AWKrueger

BP_redbear said:


> Nicked insulation. That's what I dislike about the rotary cutters.
> I give a quick visual check of the conductor insulation right at the cut, as I insert the anti-short bushing.
> Anyone else do this, too?
> (I own and use a Seatek Roto Split). It looks like an older model, it doesn't have a thumb screw adjustment right at the squeeze handle. There is a stop adjustment between the handles, but it is difficult to reach and takes a small wrench). Once it is adjusted for 12-2MC or 12-3MC it doesn't nick, but I still check, as a habit.


I've knicked insulation before with them too. So like you said I give it a quick once over usually when I'm putting in the ASB. The rotary cutter is just too convenient not to use. Definetly beats breaking it and snipping and then trying to clean sharp edges.


----------



## Innovative

dikes........ tried everything else on the market.... have a whole box full of MC/BX splitters, and always go back to the dikes.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Celtic said:


> http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=35-782
> 
> http://www.utilityproducts.com/disp...stry's-Best-Solution-for-Cutting-Armored-Cabl
> 
> 
> I dunno ???
> 
> I know I do like this tool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klien 1104
> 
> If you were to use the 1104's everyday, you would trim the cables just as quick - if not quicker - than a Roto-split tool.
> 
> The 1104's have a built in #12 stripper and can also reshape the end of the AC/MC in the event it becomes "egged".
> 
> ...also does a bang up job of cutting material as thick as 1/4" x 1"1 1/4" fender washer thickness.
> 
> The best part?
> It's small enough to fit in just about any tool pouch, pocket, etc w/o the need for a hammer holder to keep it secure.


 

I own the 1104's, and I disagree with this statement. There's no way that's as quick as a Rotosplit. I own the Klein, Rotosplit, and Greenlee. Their listed from best to worst. The klein has a thin handle that slips in your jeans pocket, the rest of the tool is outside the pocket. It's less bulky than the 1104's and quicker, cleaner, more professional


----------



## gilbequick

mcclary's electrical said:


> It's less bulky than the 1104's and quicker, cleaner, more professional


True dat.


----------



## BP_redbear

mcclary's electrical said:


> I own the 1104's, and I disagree with this statement. There's no way that's as quick as a Rotosplit. I own the Klein, Rotosplit, and Greenlee. Their listed from best to worst. The klein has a thin handle that slips in your jeans pocket, the rest of the tool is outside the pocket. It's less bulky than the 1104's and quicker, cleaner, more professional


When you say 'Klein', as being the best, are you saying that Klein makes a roto-split tool, only it's a bit better than a genuine Seatek brand Roto-Split, and that I should probably not bother buying a Klein 1104 plier/cutter?

And, how is a roto-split less bulky than a pliers-type (like the 1104)?

(I currently own a Seatek Roto-Split). I'm all for _better, smaller, lighter_, _faster_, if it can be had.


----------



## sparky105

I like simple small coping saw with a steel blade great for every type of metal armour from 14/2 bx to 3 c 500 mcm teck


----------



## cdnelectrician

Hack saw for me! Sometimes I'll use tin snips or sidecutters if my hacksaw is way out of reach. Never used a roto split before! They have some at work I'll give it a try.


----------



## Rudeboy

i like roto-splits but there isn't a very convenient place to put it in my pouch. So I just use dikes most of the time.


----------



## Forgery

Rudeboy said:


> i like roto-splits but there isn't a very convenient place to put it in my pouch. So I just use dikes most of the time.


I found tin snips to work much better than *****. Both on MC and greenfield.


----------



## crazymurph

I need to get a pair of 1104's. I use a hacksaw but another good tool will go well in my bag. Not a fan of the Roto Zip.


----------



## BP_redbear

So what's the deal with these 1104's?

Ya just nip the casing and twist it, or what?

From the pictures, they kind of look like scissors, or tin snips...


----------



## Chevyman30571

The klein rotary cutter is the same as the roto split version. I have the greenlee and the klein and I like th e klein a lot better due to the fact that with the klein it auto adjusts and also my hand doesn't smell like metal after using it like when i use the greenlee. Both do the same thing. I have never used the snips due to the fact that we are not allowed to use them. You won't nick the insulation if you set the depth correctly.


----------



## Forgery

BP_redbear said:


> So what's the deal with these 1104's?
> 
> Ya just nip the casing and twist it, or what?
> 
> From the pictures, they kind of look like scissors, or tin snips...


You snap the MC or BX and then you snip the armor. You can do the same thing with tin snips.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

BP_redbear said:


> When you say 'Klein', as being the best, are you saying that Klein makes a roto-split tool, only it's a bit better than a genuine Seatek brand Roto-Split, and that I should probably not bother buying a Klein 1104 plier/cutter?
> 
> And, how is a roto-split less bulky than a pliers-type (like the 1104)?
> 
> (I currently own a Seatek Roto-Split). I'm all for _better, smaller, lighter_, _faster_, if it can be had.


 

Yes, Klein makes a rotosplit tool, and I like it the best of the 3 that I own. It's less bulky because it's got a small handle that slips in your pocket, the rest of the tool is outside of your pocket. But the 1104's will do in a pinch, but if you're putting 400+ flourescent fixtures per floor, and you've got 8 floors to do, give the guys a rotosplit


----------



## BP_redbear

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yes, Klein makes a rotosplit tool, and I like it the best of the 3 that I own. It's less bulky because it's got a small handle that slips in your pocket, the rest of the tool is outside of your pocket. But the 1104's will do in a pinch, but if you're putting 400+ flourescent fixtures per floor, and you've got 8 floors to do, give the guys a rotosplit


That's what I believed you meant. It is a little more clear, now.
Thanks for the further explanation.

I may look into Klein's MC splitter.


----------



## Landon54

I like how all the Canadians use hacksaws and all the americans use little hand tools LOL


----------



## Forgery

Landon54 said:


> I like how all the Canadians use hacksaws and all the americans use little hand tools LOL


I noticed that most old timers use hacksaws too, they don't like the new fangled devices.

I guess Canada is still behind us in technology :thumbup:


----------



## david wise

Klein angled dikes....snap and snip


----------



## Landon54

Forgery said:


> I noticed that most old timers use hacksaws too, they don't like the new fangled devices.
> 
> I guess Canada is still behind us in technology :thumbup:


Behind in technology? One word.... ROBERTSON


----------



## user4818

The Klein Roto-splitter is a rebranded SeaTek model, specifically the self adjusting "auto clamping" type. Model RS101AC. Notice the similarities.


----------



## Forgery

I was demoing some BX today and I lost that little black circular piece that holds the blades in the handle. 

I need a better way to cut that old steel BX, having to use the Rotosplit is a pain. Maybe I should try a hatchet.


----------



## user4818

Forgery said:


> I was demoing some BX today and I lost that little black circular piece that holds the blades in the handle.
> 
> I need a better way to cut that old steel BX, having to use the Rotosplit is a pain. Maybe I should try a hatchet.



Bolt cutters. Best $15 I ever spent for demoing. However, the pair I bought does not cut MC/BC all the way through because the jaws do not match up perfectly. What do you expect for $15 and made in China? It cuts it then you have to twist it back and forth a bit to break it. It sure beats rotosplits or linesmans though. 

Anyway, should you choose to go this route, when selecting a pair make sure you select ones that don't have _any_ gap between the blades.


----------



## BP_redbear

Peter D said:


> The Klein Roto-splitter is a rebranded SeaTek model, specifically the self adjusting "auto clamping" type. Model RS101AC. Notice the similarities.


That's exactly the Seatek that I currently own.

I have yet to see another one in the field identical to it. The ones that I see all have a thumb screw on the clamping arm. Personally, I like the self-clamping model... works well for me. It slips in a back pocket with the handle on the outside, or in a tool pouch. The cut depth adjustment screw is very hidden inside the main body, but once adjusted, a full squeeze and a few rotations of the cutter, and the cut is just barely through the casing. Doesn't even nick the plastic liner on the cable. Works well.


----------



## BP_redbear

Klein owns a few companies, like a cutlery factory for their knives and scissors, a leather manufacturing plant for belts and pouches. I wonder how many actual plants Klein has for making tools.

Klein is similar to Craftsman, in a way, because they find a good tool, like the Seatek Roto-Split, and either have that other company manufacture the tool for Klein, branded with the Klein name, or possibly buy the rights to manufacture it themselves under their own brand name. 

Klein flashlights are 'Pelican' brand lights, for example.

Klein tape measures, like the 16ft 'offset' model that I was naive enough to purchase, look eerily similar to a particular 'cheap' (in my opinion) brand of tape measure. They look pretty, and have good features, but the tape-stop release button broke when I dropped it a short distance. I went back to Lufkin Pro Series 25ft tape. 

I'm not knocking them, just an observation... Craftsman, on one hand, gets some pretty bizarre designs and gimmicks, and has their brand put on them.
Some of Craftsman's good designs look very much like American brands that have been around for years, and proven. I just hope they order them to the same quality standards (or higher) than the manufacturer requires under the original brand.


----------



## Forgery

Another thing is that right after Home Depot stopped selling Greenlee tools, there were brand new Klein tools to replace all the Greenlee tools. These are tools that Klein never made before, and most of them looked exactly like the Greenlee models.


----------



## chris.w

The 1104 looks very appealing to me. I'm often on a 14 foot ladder, with my hands reaching up to the joists along the ceiling to attach whips and MC to a J-Box. I prefer one tool pouch with minimal tools for this particular operation.

The 1104 seems that it will replace:

- my bulky (but comfortable) Fatmax tin snips
- my trusty (but not spring loaded) Klein wire strippers
- my somewhat heavy "kleins".

Will they?

Is this tool worth $32? (amazon prime price as of current) for this type of situation IYO?


----------



## MTW

The Klein 1104 is completely worthless. I bought a few of them when they went on clearance at HD for a fraction of the original price. I used them a few times and they've been sitting in my tool cabinet ever since. It's just another tool to weigh down your tool bag. They are great at cutting MC cable and definitely save wear and tear on your pliers. They are useless for stripping it. Bottom line, I'm still using my tried and true linemans pliers and rotosplit for MC cable. No need for another specialized tool.


----------



## MHElectric

chris.w said:


> The 1104 looks very appealing to me. I'm often on a 14 foot ladder, with my hands reaching up to the joists along the ceiling to attach whips and MC to a J-Box. I prefer one tool pouch with minimal tools for this particular operation.
> 
> The 1104 seems that it will replace:
> 
> - my bulky (but comfortable) Fatmax tin snips
> - my trusty (but not spring loaded) Klein wire strippers
> - my somewhat heavy "kleins".
> 
> Will they?
> 
> Is this tool worth $32? (amazon prime price as of current) for this type of situation IYO?


 Who sticks their roto-splitters in a tool pouch? Thats what your back pocket is for. Fits right in and your ready to work. :thumbsup:


MTW said:


> The Klein 1104 is completely worthless. I bought a few of them when they went on clearance at HD for a fraction of the original price. I used them a few times and they've been sitting in my tool cabinet ever since. It's just another tool to weigh down your tool bag. They are great at cutting MC cable and definitely save wear and tear on your pliers. They are useless for stripping it. Bottom line, I'm still using my tried and true linemans pliers and rotosplit for MC cable. No need for another specialized tool.


 Id buy a pair of those 1104 just to use as a pair of shears on something. They look pretty tough, and Im sure I could put them to use somewhere.

BTW, somebody handed me a pair of ideal roto's on my first jobsite, and thats what Ive stuck with. I had to buy a replacement pair a few years back when my tools got stolen, and Im pretty sure they are ideals too.


----------



## Going_Commando

MHElectric said:


> Who sticks their roto-splitters in a tool pouch? Thats what your back pocket is for. Fits right in and your ready to work. :thumbsup:
> 
> Id buy a pair of those 1104 just to use as a pair of shears on something. They look pretty tough, and Im sure I could put them to use somewhere.
> 
> BTW, somebody handed me a pair of ideal roto's on my first jobsite, and thats what Ive stuck with. I had to buy a replacement pair a few years back when my tools got stolen, and Im pretty sure they are ideals too.


Exactly. Back pocket or hammer hoop on my belt of I don't need a hammer. 

Seaktek rotosplit is the best rotosplit. All others are poor imitations.


----------



## MHElectric

Where are you guys picking up this seaktek? Ive only seen ideals, greenlee, klein, and then some no-name brands, although I really havents paid attention since Im not in the market for a new pair.


----------



## chris.w

Amazon has them (seatek roto-split) for $26.99. And eligible for prime (free 2-day shipping)

I'm going ahead and picking up the 1104, to replace my bulky fatmax snips if nothing else.


----------



## Vintage Sounds

MHElectric said:


> Where are you guys picking up this seaktek? Ive only seen ideals, greenlee, klein, and then some no-name brands, although I really havents paid attention since Im not in the market for a new pair.


I bought mine from Seatek directly, seatekco.com and they also have a company eBay page.


----------



## MTW

MHElectric said:


> Where are you guys picking up this seaktek? Ive only seen ideals, greenlee, klein, and then some no-name brands, although I really havents paid attention since Im not in the market for a new pair.


Every supply house around here has them hanging on the wall. HD has them but they are rebranded Kleins.


----------



## MHElectric

MTW said:


> Every supply house around here has them hanging on the wall. HD has them but they are rebranded Kleins.


Are they really that much better than ideals? Seems like ideals were always the "Klein" of cutters on all the MC jobs I was on.

One downside to working by yourself is you dont always get to see what other guys are doing, so Its easy to get "stuck" in your ways with silly stuff.


----------



## chris.w

Even for myself (far from minimalist at this point) I find the idea of an Mc cutter in my back pocket all day silly. Why pay for and carry a tool that does ONE thing that might save me literally a maximum of 10 seconds per use when I have 2 hands and snips that I'm ALREADY carrying and use for lots of other things, which frees up my back pocket and tool pouch for something more useful?

Maybe when I'm older and my hands bother me a little more I'll go the roto-split route. Until then I think I'm stuck in my ways on this one.


----------



## MHElectric

chris.w said:


> Even for myself (far from minimalist at this point) I find the idea of an Mc cutter in my back pocket all day silly. Why pay for and carry a tool that does ONE thing that might save me literally a maximum of 10 seconds per use when I have 2 hands and snips that I'm ALREADY carrying and use for lots of other things, which frees up my back pocket and tool pouch for something more useful?
> 
> Maybe when I'm older and my hands bother me a little more I'll go the roto-split route. Until then I think I'm stuck in my ways on this one.


I think a better question to ask yourself would be, "how often do you pull MC?"

If not very often, yeah, stick to you dycks . If you use it regularly, buy a Roto-splitter, it will pay off in spades when you start picking up your speed.


----------



## jett95

***** are cheaper and faster


----------



## MTW

jett95 said:


> ***** are cheaper and faster


Not in a million years. Put me against anyone with my roto-splits against your ***** and I will annihilate you every time, hands down, and I will make a cleaner termination as well.


----------



## Ts103

I can strip bx/mc faster then anyone can with roto splits


----------



## MTW

Ts103 said:


> I can strip bx/mc faster then anyone can with roto splits


No, no you can't, actually.


----------



## Ts103

MTW said:


> No, no you can't, actually.


I'll guarantee I can actually.


----------



## chris.w

OK so how about those Knipex cable shears. They look sexy. What's their deal?


----------



## TOOL_5150

MTW said:


> The Klein 1104 is completely worthless. I bought a few of them when they went on clearance at HD for a fraction of the original price. I used them a few times and they've been sitting in my tool cabinet ever since. It's just another tool to weigh down your tool bag. They are great at cutting MC cable and definitely save wear and tear on your pliers. They are useless for stripping it. Bottom line, I'm still using my tried and true linemans pliers and rotosplit for MC cable. No need for another specialized tool.


Ill pay you to ship them to me.... I really like the 1104's

One of the few klein tools I still like actually.


----------



## Wirenuting

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ill pay you to ship them to me.... I really like the 1104's One of the few klein tools I still like actually.


Does it work better then a hacksaw? 
I don't have a rotosplit, but I'm getting tired of being the last person alive who admits to having a hacksaw..


----------



## EBFD6

Ts103 said:


> I can strip bx/mc faster then anyone can with roto splits





Ts103 said:


> I'll guarantee I can actually.


This argument comes up on this site pretty often and it always makes me laugh. If you don't like using roto-splits, that's fine. If you don't want to carry an "extra" tool around, that's fine. However, you (or anyone else for that matter) absolutely can not strip mc faster using any other method as compared to using roto-splits. Roto-splits are a tool designed and built for one purpose and they do that job fast, clean, and efficiently. You don't have to like it, but that is a fact that is indisputable. *****, tin snips, bx shears might be more convenient because you don't need to carry a "special" tool, but you definitely sacrifice some speed vs. using roto-splits. Hands down, there is no debating that fact.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Wirenuting said:


> Does it work better then a hacksaw?


 Ive heard of many guys using a hacksaw to cut MC.

For the life of me I still cant figure how you guys do it.

Anyone wanna make a video?


----------



## chris.w

http://www.directindustry.com/prod/knipex/manual-cable-cutters-19655-154393.html

These things..

If that first notch is to cut/strip the metal only and the second notch is to cleanly cut the entire piece (metal sheath and 3-4 wires), it seems like a monstrously efficient tool. I don't know enough about it to plop down -70 or so $.

Any info on these things?


----------



## Wirenuting

Awg-Dawg said:


> Ive heard of many guys using a hacksaw to cut MC. For the life of me I still cant figure how you guys do it. Anyone wanna make a video?


I'm right handed, the loose end is under my left foot, thumb near mark were it's to be cut. 
Give the MC a back twist to loosen the wrap and it tightens the whole length between hand and foot.
A few back pulls on the hacksaw and quickly cut thru the MC and as soon as it slices thru, twist to pull it free. 
Use linemans to nip any sharp tip. 
I've found it cuts quicker if the blade is slightly dull. Some like to have the blade in the saw backwards..


----------



## EBFD6

Wirenuting said:


> I'm right handed, the loose end is under my left foot, thumb near mark were it's to be cut.
> Give the MC a back twist to loosen the wrap and it tightens the whole length between hand and foot.
> A few back pulls on the hacksaw and quickly cut thru the MC and as soon as it slices thru, twist to pull it free.
> Use linemans to nip any sharp tip.
> I've found it cuts quicker if the blade is slightly dull. Some like to have the blade in the saw backwards..


Talk about making a simple task way more complicated than it needs to be. 

Place mc into roto-split, squeeze closed, a couple rotations of the handle, pull off sheath, done. 

No knicked conductors. No sharp edge to cut. No feet involved. Way fewer bandaids needed.


----------



## MHElectric

I seriously cant believe that anyone would actualy use a hacksaw to do an MC job. Maybe if you were on a desert island and you absolutely had nothing else to work with, or maybe if this was 1950...otherwise, get with the times and use a roto-spit.


----------



## MHElectric

EBFD6 said:


> Talk about making a simple task way more complicated than it needs to be.
> 
> Place mc into roto-split, squeeze closed, a couple rotations of the handle, pull off sheath, done.
> 
> No knicked conductors. No sharp edge to cut. No feet involved. Way fewer bandaids needed.


 I ran out of thanks a few hours ago, but your post definantly needs one. :thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Wirenuting said:


> Does it work better then a hacksaw?
> I don't have a rotosplit, but I'm getting tired of being the last person alive who admits to having a hacksaw..


Yep. Bend, split and snip. The blades actually stay sharp for a LONG time.

I agree that its not faster than a rotosplit, but since my blade broke on my greenlee, I just use the 1104's


----------



## Wirenuting

MHElectric said:


> I seriously cant believe that anyone would actualy use a hacksaw to do an MC job. Maybe if you were on a desert island and you absolutely had nothing else to work with, or maybe if this was 1950...otherwise, get with the times and use a roto-spit.


It's not on my tool list and they won't supply one... Besides, I do very little BX. Even the greenfield is few and short lengths. It's mostly pipe work for me.. When I came into the trade it was the guys from 1950 teaching me so I still use a wooden rule. 



TOOL_5150 said:


> Yep. Bend, split and snip. The blades actually stay sharp for a LONG time. I agree that its not faster than a rotosplit, but since my blade broke on my greenlee, I just use the 1104's


So it's like using dikes? Maybe I'll fly for a pair.. Thanks..


----------



## EBFD6

Wirenuting said:


> It's not on my tool list and they won't supply one...
> 
> So it's like using dikes? Maybe I'll fly for a pair.. Thanks..


So you'll spend $35 for a pair of bx shears, but you won't spend $35 on roto-splits because it's "not on the tool list". Makes sense.


----------



## MHElectric

Wirenuting said:


> It's not on my tool list and they won't supply one... Besides, I do very little BX. Even the greenfield is few and short lengths. It's mostly pipe work for me.. When I came into the trade it was the guys from 1950 teaching me so I still use a wooden rule.


 Ok, ok. :laughing: 

Im not trying to be disrespectful. I promise. But you never know with some of these guys here. They'll swear up and down a hacksaw is the way to go. Just look at all the guys that say rotosplits slow them down.


----------



## Wirenuting

MHElectric said:


> Ok, ok. :laughing: Im not trying to be disrespectful. I promise. But you never know with some of these guys here. They'll swear up and down a hacksaw is the way to go. Just look at all the guys that say rotosplits slow them down.


Oh I know your not being disrespectful. I on the old mobile app with no smiley face access. 
I've thought of the zip but just don't do it enough. Kinda like buying Romex strippers, I would never use them. 

I remember the first time squeezed some MC and then cut it with dikes... Oh man did the old guys call them hacks.. 

Oh wait, now I say that stuff.. Hahaha


----------



## Wirenuting

EBFD6 said:


> So you'll spend $35 for a pair of bx shears, but you won't spend $35 on roto-splits because it's "not on the tool list". Makes sense.


Na, I just don't think I would use them enough.. If the shears cut thru some sealtite, then it might be worth it.. 
I don't mind buying beyond the "List", but I'm running out of extra things to buy and don't want it to sit in my van till it rusts..


----------



## MTW

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ill pay you to ship them to me.... I really like the 1104's
> 
> One of the few klein tools I still like actually.


I'm going to ebay them. I'll send you the listing when I do.


----------



## chris.w

I myself... I was taught how to do it with snips. so even though I'm only 5 weeks in, I'd feel silly with an Mc cutter. A simple bend and 2 snips with the 1104's is more practical to me. Plus I was taught to make the cut as far away from the trash end so as only one or 2 'cleanup' snips were necessary on the good end. PLUS I don't have to worry about positioning, Stepping On the Mc, etc.. with the 1104s it's more 'grab n go'. PLUS, wiring a J box 18 feet up on a 14 foot ladder makes me appreciate the built in 12 stripper as I can leave the Klein kurves on the ground and take just the 1104s.


----------



## Vintage Sounds

chris.w said:


> so even though I'm only 5 weeks in, I'd feel silly with an Mc cutter.


 5 weeks in and already formed an opinion on a tool you've never used or even seen in person eh? Cool story bro, tell it again.


----------



## Ts103

Maybe for you but I've been threw this with every single new kid I get and I've been using my bx cutters for 10+ years and still have come a crossed someone who can strip with roto splits faster then I can with my bx cutters.


----------



## chris.w

I have used one, right after I saw it used.


----------



## MHElectric

chris.w said:


> I have used one, right after I saw it used.


 Use it everyday or the next 2 weeks straight. Your opinion will change. :thumbsup:


----------



## derekwalls

I see a lot of posts on how fast one can prep mc vs the rotosplit tool. Very little, however, from a quality standpoint; wouldn't the rotosplit do a better job every time? I know I can't bend a piece of mc and cut it with my dikes or whatever (which I do anyway) and get as clean a cut. Just sayin'


----------



## chris.w

I can snip-strip the cable And clean it up quite nicely I must say. Even one of the old dogs Complemented me, but still noted that I shouldn't use that method in front of an inspector. But once the redheads on, you honestly couldn't tell how I dressed it.


----------



## derekwalls

Yea it really isn't a big deal either way. I use the same method with my dikes but I rarely see MC working in industrial. Only in the offices and what not.


----------

